

How Bitcoin payments should work - aosmith
http://alexsmith.io/?p=83

======
therobot24
hacker news should be renamed to 'bitcoin updates'

~~~
presty
alex smith is pretty much spamming hn with his bitcoin posts

~~~
aosmith
I'm done for a while.

~~~
sillysaurus2
Word of advice: ignore the bullies. A quick and easy way to tell they're
probably a troll is if they have less than 2 avg comment karma (you can see it
in their profile). As such, any hostile comment they make should be ignored.

EDIT: Submitting a bunch of tech-related stuff to HN is a good thing. Ignore
the bullies and just write.

~~~
aosmith
While I don't endorse feeding the trolls I did submit a bunch of stuff today.

------
gsibble
I would agree except that each use case (restaurants, bars, retail, online,
mobile, etc.) are completely different. Each needs its own solution.

~~~
aosmith
Very true. What I am trying to describe is a sort of one size fits all jumping
off point.

~~~
gsibble
Replace VISA/MC's model with Bitcoin. Coinbase's API is a good starting point.

------
JimmaDaRustla
I think he missed the point of "P2P currency"...

~~~
aosmith
P2P can rely on an open standard of hardware, right?

